# stress echo-What CPT codes



## jenp2005 (Aug 28, 2010)

What CPT codes would I use for a stress echo done in the cardiologist office?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 30, 2010)

93350 "Echocardiography, transthoracic, real-time with image documentation (2D), includes M-mode recording, when performed, during rest and cardiovascular stress test using treadmill, bicycle, exercise and/or pharmacologically induced stress, with interpretation and report".


----------



## scorrado (Aug 30, 2010)

Try 93351 - that includes the physician part along with the echo.  Hope this helps!


----------



## sbicknell (Aug 30, 2010)

Be aware that if there is not documentation of the "continuous electrocardiographic monitoring" (basically a continuous EKG) then the 93351 can not be coded


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 31, 2010)

sbicknell said:


> Be aware that if there is not documentation of the "continuous electrocardiographic monitoring" (basically a continuous EKG) then the 93351 can not be coded



Yes - I was going to say the same thing!


----------

